# MANILA | Hilton Manila Bay | 20 fl | Pro



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Project Name: Hilton Manila Bay
Location: Manila Bay, Pasay, Metro Manila (beside Sofitel Hotel Manila)


















http://siaoling.com/projects/hilton-hotel-psay-city/


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ I dunno... I think it needs a bigger buffer from the typhoon waves of Manila Bay.


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

It looks like the site is already being prepped. 




jameskirk O said:


> ito ba yun location ng Hilton? parang may activity na sa site...


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Update


crossboneka said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_06|06|2016_










*Jean Claude Audet III*


----------

